# Please start new riding topics in the new riding forums!



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks Mike


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

My pleasure. 8)


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I hate to be picky as I love the new forums... but what about people who ride different from English / Western? (Australian, plain Bareback, Trooper or military saddles)

Maybe an "Other" section?


----------



## nenagh88 (Jan 14, 2009)

*!*

i completely agree!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

I hate to rain on the parade  but I think there are too many sub forums


----------



## BuddyMyBoy (Mar 29, 2011)

I think its a great idea mike! but what about the people who do multiple disciplins? Would that go under other?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Buddy, many times questions are discipline-specific. I mean I post in "English riding" when I have "general English riding" question, "Dressage" or "Jumping" if I have something specific to just dressage or just jumping. If you have a general question not really related to the type of riding just post it in "Riding".


----------



## kategreece (Oct 16, 2007)

Agree. For other type of riding, may consider equestrianlover community. May find the special horse lovers


----------



## BuddyMyBoy (Mar 29, 2011)

Ok thanks! oh and what does it mean by a poll when you go to post a thread? Like the maximum is 10 or something. I don't get what a poll is. Sorry!


----------



## Ferhoodled (Jun 7, 2011)

BuddyMyBoy said:


> Ok thanks! oh and what does it mean by a poll when you go to post a thread? Like the maximum is 10 or something. I don't get what a poll is. Sorry!


A poll lets you take a vote and shows how many people choose each option. The max is how many choices you can include.

For example, the question could be, "What breed do you prefer?"
- Thoroughbred
- Quarter Horse

(And obviously you could add several more choices.)
Then it shows how many people have voted for each option.

Polls aren't always necessary, but sometimes it's easier than sorting through every post to do a tally.


----------



## Wendyionem (Aug 20, 2011)

True! One should start a new topic in new forum for sure. I completely agree


----------



## gemmatobarra (May 27, 2015)

I really like horses and i would like to learn how can my horse do the "spanish step " what do you suggest me. Thanks


----------

